# Boy Thrown Off Balcony At Mall Of America Is 'alert And Conscious'



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 27, 2019)

The 5-year-old who was thrown off a third-floor balcony at the Mall of America in Minnesota earlier this month is 'alert and conscious,' his family said.

"All praise, glory and honor to Jesus! He saved our son's life and is healing him in the most miraculous ways. We are so elated to let you know that our son is now alert and conscious and is no longer in critical condition!," the family said in a statement. 
The boy, who has not been publicly identified, was in critical condition immediately after the incident on April 12. His family said last week that he was still in intensive care. 
The family is hoping the boy will be released from the hospital by June, the statement said, as they will now focus on additional surgeries, healing, and rehabilitation.






5-year-old boy thrown off Mall of America balcony showing 'real signs of recovery'
In the statement, the family also thanked the community for their continued prayers and support. 
"The road to recovery remains long, but with God and you, we are assured to make it through," the family said.
The boy fell nearly 40 feet when Emmanuel Deshawn Aranda, 24, picked him up and threw him over a balcony's railing at the famed mall, police said.
Aranda has been charged with attempted murder.
The boy and his mother were outside the Rain Forest Café when Aranda came up close to them, according to a criminal complaint. The mother had never seen Aranda before, and she asked if she and her son should move.
Instead, Aranda picked up the boy and threw him over the railing, the complaint states.
Aranda told police he had come to the mall a day earlier intending to kill an adult, but that did not "work out," according to the complaint.
So he returned the next day and apparently chose the boy instead.
Aranda told police he knew what he was planning to do was wrong. He explained he had visited the mall for years, trying to speak to women there, but they rejected him. Aranda said that made him lash out.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 27, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Aranda told police he had come to the mall a day earlier intending to kill an adult, but that did not "work out," according to the complaint.
> So he returned the next day and apparently chose the boy instead.
> Aranda told police he knew what he was planning to do was wrong. He explained he had visited the mall for years, trying to speak to women there, but they rejected him. Aranda said that made him lash out.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Apr 27, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Aranda told police he knew what he was planning to do was wrong.* He explained he had visited the mall for years, trying to speak to women there, but they rejected him. Aranda said that made him lash out*.



What kind of  foolishness is this? Maybe those women didn't give you the time of day because they could tell you were crazy!  Instead of plotting to kill someone, you should have checked yourself in for mental health services!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Apr 27, 2019)

It’s interesting how people retaliate against  the most vulnerable among us. That kid didn’t even reject him not that he’d be justified if he attacked a woman. It’s just odd. It’s like feeling like you’re life is unfair so you shoot up a classroom full of kids or a movie theater. The response to the perceived slight is disturbing.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 27, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> It’s interesting how people retaliate against  the most vulnerable among us. That kid didn’t even reject him not that he’d be justified if he attacked a woman. It’s just odd. It’s like feeling like you’re life is unfair so you shoot up a classroom full of kids or a movie theater. The response to the perceived slight is disturbing.


I think either the child’s mother resembled one of the women that rejected him or he just didnt want someone that would fight back. 



HappilyLiberal said:


> What kind of  foolishness is this? Maybe those women didn't give you the time of day because they could tell you were crazy!  *Instead of plotting to kill someone, you should have checked yourself in for mental health services*!


 It is scary how people put the blame on women.


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 27, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Aranda told police he had come to the mall a day earlier intending to kill an adult, but that did not "work out," according to the complaint.
> So he returned the next day and apparently chose the boy instead.
> Aranda told police he knew what he was planning to do was wrong. He explained he had visited the mall for years, trying to speak to women there, but they rejected him. Aranda said that made him lash out.



This POS is a loser and failure in every way. Can’t get a woman. Can’t figure out killing an adult, so he throws a kid from from a balcony. Kid lives... What a waste of cells.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Apr 28, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> It’s interesting how people retaliate against  the most vulnerable among us. That kid didn’t even reject him not that he’d be justified if he attacked a woman. It’s just odd. It’s like feeling like you’re life is unfair so you shoot up a classroom full of kids or a movie theater. The response to the perceived slight is disturbing.


That's the thinking of many killers. Something goes bad for them and then they act out on innocent people.


----------



## chocolat79 (Apr 29, 2019)

Incel!! I hope he never gets out of jail. He's too lame to live among the free folk.


----------



## Farida (May 2, 2019)

The dude has years of mental illness stays, prosecutions, committments etc. He's actions are monstrous. But of course, because he isn't white, the articles mention mental illness as a blip, if at all...

... a lot of online discussions talk about him being "Muslim, foreigner etc."

But all these white boy shooters are "good kids, from good families, mentally ill."

I don't defend this dude at all. Happy that the kid is doing well.


----------



## Laela (May 2, 2019)

I'm glad that innocent child is OK too!

There's another disturbing story about a man who violently raped a 6-year-old girl... I was saddened to read that story, and can only imagine what that child went through.  
I'm glad they caught him! From his pic, he looks sick and troubled:

*Update: Marshals say child rape suspect was captured*
by Megan Bell, KTUL Staff      Wednesday, May 1st 2019


----------



## 1QTPie (May 3, 2019)

The little boy is blue eyed and blonde haired. Will this be classified as a hate crime?


----------

